# ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS



## ElyseGrad11 (Mar 21, 2014)

This is probably a dumb question, but does the proficiency exam include ICD-10-PCS? Should I go over ICD-10-PCS if it doesn't? I'm not employed in any area of coding yet and I figure it wouldn't hurt to look over it. Would that be wise to do?


----------



## sugargirl (Mar 21, 2014)

*ICD prof exam*

I took the exam last week-end and thankfully passed.  It only contains CM no need to look over the PCS,  Good Luck!!


----------



## lorrpb (Mar 21, 2014)

AAPC exam instructions state that PCS is not covered.


----------



## clg23 (Mar 25, 2014)

sugargirl said:


> I took the exam last week-end and thankfully passed.  It only contains CM no need to look over the PCS,  Good Luck!!


Any suggestions on what courses or boot camps etc. that I should take to past my ICD.10
prof. exam?  Congratulations!

Any ideas would be welcome.

CLG


----------



## texancoder01 (Apr 5, 2014)

Has anyone taken the ICD10-PCS on-line training that AAPC is offering?  Is it similar in scope and setup to the ICD10CM  online training?  Is there a 'proficiency test'/certificate at the end as there was in the ICD-10CM online training?  I've completed the ICD10-CM training and am considering taking the PCS...but I would like to hear from someone that has already taken it before I plunk down another $395.

Thanks In Advance


----------



## kbraddo (Apr 5, 2014)

I am taking the PCS as a review for previous training prior to 2015 date. PCS is for inpatient surgical coding, but there is a push on to make it required for outpatient, clinic and Emergency Department coding. I believe it would be prudent for every CPC-H to take the course. PCS is very difficult. Do more research as to what you want to do in coding and then pursue courses and reviews relevant to your goals.


----------

